# Southampton area meet up



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Does anyone in the Southampton area fancy meeting up...??????


----------



## Tayla (Jan 1, 2011)

count me in


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

Interested depends where and when 
how do aaron


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

I try not to venture over to Southampton but will make an exception for this!

Ben


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Count me in...


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

You can come if u have your injections!!!



Ben1413 said:


> I try not to venture over to Southampton but will make an exception for this!
> 
> Ben


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Maybe. Ashurst in through forest has a couple of good pubs.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

ryand said:


> Maybe. Ashurst in through forest has a couple of good pubs.


Sure does..... lets make some plans..???


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

The Bear and Ragged Staff in Romsey is a lovely little pub. 

Seven Stars near Petersfield is also nice plus a good run along the A272!!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Meant to say new forest! Happy Cheese is good in Ashurst. This month or next?


----------



## Tayla (Jan 1, 2011)

sounds like a plan this month is ok for me


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

will you let someone from Pompey come along....


----------



## drewster (May 3, 2011)

when would you like to meet up as i work nights let me know thanks drew ashurst sounds good to me the happy chease


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

drewster said:


> when would you like to meet up as i work nights let me know thanks drew ashurst sounds good to me the happy chease


Offer some dates and will see...


----------



## randomgary (Apr 4, 2008)

might be up for this aswell


----------

